# How many mls of coffee should a double shot produce from a Sage Oracle Touch?



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello all,

Apologies for what might be considered a stupid question, but I have a Sage Oracle Touch and wondered how many mls a double shot should produce using the double basket? I just want to make sure my grind settings are correct. Currently, it's producing two 30ml shots. Does this seem about right?

Thanks in advance!

(I should add, I use the double basket and the shot timer is set to 30 seconds)


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

Two 30ml shots sounds about right. It doesn't have to be exact but 60ml for a double shot is a good ball park figure to aim for. If you are brewing a 60ml double shot in around 30 seconds then that's about right for a good extraction. You can slightly adjust the liquid quantity and grind size to taste if it tastes under/over extracted


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

ChrisCohenTV said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Apologies for what might be considered a stupid question, but I have a Sage Oracle Touch and wondered how many mls a double shot should produce using the double basket? I just want to make sure my grind settings are correct. Currently, it's producing two 30ml shots. Does this seem about right?
> 
> ...


 It depends how much crema you're getting.

ml is a bad measure to go off because of the variance caused by the crema. Ignoring the crema might get you a little more accurate for weight. Your shot might weigh 50g or so which probably isn't bad for your grinder/machine combo assuming you're using a dose of about 15-20g.

Adjust brew ratio and grind based on taste.

Go to the barista skills forum and do some reading there. Your question isn't specific to Sage machines, it's more a question of how to make espresso.


----------



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Understood thanks everyone. I'd say I'm getting around 30ml including the crema, and the crema makes up about a third of the shot.

What's annoying is how much it changes from shot to shot, even using the same bean (stored in a lock tight Coffee Gator). A grind size of 22 produces two 30 ml shots, then the next time it'll produce two 18ml shots.

Anyway, that's most helpful, thanks folks.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you single dose or let the hopper run until empty then refill you'll see variance.


----------

